# Cichlid



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a 20g tank that is going to be empty soon. I am wanting to make it a planted tank. At first I was thinking of putting Danios in it, but I have changed my mind. I have always liked cichlids, and I was wondering: Is there any species of cichlid that can go in a 20g, and that's good for beginners?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

There are some. Here are some to chose from:
1 Rams of any kind
2 Any from the Genus Appistogramma
3 anything that stays fairly small (less than 5")

Hope this helps


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

for a 20g your options of cichlids are pretty limited. you can go with a dwarf cichlid (GBR/bolivian ram/ kribensis/apistos), shell dwellers (shellies), a breeding pair of convicts, or 1 firemouth cichlid


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

StripesAndFins said:


> There are some. Here are some to chose from:
> 1 Rams of any kind
> 2 Any from the Genus Appistogramma
> 3 anything that stays fairly small (less than 5")
> ...


Those are a good start, regarding the size, but rams aren't very hardy and I wouldn't call them a beginner fish. 
I would suggest staying in the 3 inch range anything larger is just too big for a 20 gallon, possibly Julidochromis sp.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

bolivian rams are pretty hardy, but german blues are definitely not a beginner fish. theyre way to sensitive.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the Firemouth cichlid and Convicts. The Bovian Rams are cool too. These all do well in a planted tank, right? And for the Convicts, if I chose to go that route, how would I go about finding a breeding pair?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

firemouths dont really do so well with plants. and convicts are hit or miss. all the dwarves (like the bolivians) are fine in a planted tank.

as far as convicts go, you just need a male and a female and they will do the rest. its damn near impossible to stop them. lol. theyre breeding machines. i had a breeding pair myself that i used to get feeders because they would breed so often. 

the female has a distinctive orange marking on its belly. so get one with and one without and youre good to go.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK... I don't know if I want to chance them ruining my plants, but then again, it would be cool to have a breeding pair of fish. I won't have to get an extra tank for cichlid fry if I keep them for only a short time, because cichlids are good parents, but how long should they stay in the tank till I can give them away/sell them/feed them to my other fish? That is, if I decide to go the convict route (which is sounding better and better)


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

cichlids are not always good parents. again, hit or miss. some will eat the babies. some will live together just fine. 

you can give them away once they reach .5" or so. if you plan to sell them, i would wait untill theyre at least 1-1.5"
as far as using them for feeders. you can do that whenever you want. that all really depends on what youre feeding them to, and how big their mouths are.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool. I don't mind if a few fry get eaten (or even most), but then again, my mom might. Oh well. 

Anyways, this sounds awesome. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmm... Mom doesn't seem to hip on the idea of Cichlids that reproduce like rabbits. Shes worried that I will have more fish than I will know what to do with. I will do some more research, and look for other cichlid species that I can put in a 20g planted. I'm thinking dwarves...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Apistos are great little guys, check out Apistogramma cacatuoides (sp?)


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

There are some other cichlids that might work - rainbow cichlids - Herotilapia multispinosa "Rainbow Cichlid"; buffaloheads (Steatocranus casuarius); other dwarf cichlids -see article http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid/dwarf.php

I tell you though that a pair of kribensis (Pelvicachromis pulcher, the Kribensis cichlid) are very entertaining, easy to keep, and will produce some young worth keeping or selling. Convict cichlids, on the other hand, have VERY LITTLE exchange value, as they really are bunnies in terms of number of young, and fairly aggressive ones at that.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

If you can locate some Julies (Julidochromis Di.ckfieldi or similar) they are a fascinating Lake Tanganyika cichlid. They like a rock pile and will get along well with nearly any common small community fish.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

trashion said:


> Apistos are great little guys, check out Apistogramma cacatuoides (sp?)


Cacatuoides is a good apisto. Also gibbiceps is good if youwant a nice simple clean look.



Here is a list of all the apistogrammas you can look up. 

all of these will work 

Apistogramma Gibbiceps
Apistogramma Agassizii
Apistogramma Atahualpa
Apistogramma atahualpa
Apistogramma Borellii
Apistogramma Cacatuoides
Apistogramma Commbrae
Apistogramma Geisleri
Apistogramma Gephyra
Apistogramma Hongsloi
Apistogramma Iniridae
Apistogramma Macmasteri
Apistogramma Ortmanni
Apistogramma Panduro
Apistogramma Paucisquamis
Apistogramma Pertensis
Apistogramma Rubrolineata
Apistogramma Steindachneri
Apistogramma Uaupesi
Apistogramma Xingu


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmm... sounds like I have some researching to do. I will look up the Apistogrammas. Thanks!


----------

